# playing alone



## Maxine (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi all, as some of you may know from reading a my previous posts, we recently adopted 3 yr old Max...

We are currently building a fence around a large portion of our property (1/2 acre) for her to play freely without a leash--I would like to get her to play independently for a little bit without us out there with her. How do I get her to go to the fenced area and play/roam alone?

I've already started putting her outside on a long leash to be by herself to see what she does, she mainly just sits in the grass and listens to the sounds of the birds and cars nearby...should I get toys for her to play with out there? How do I keep her busy? 

Just looking for some advice :blush:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I wouldn't think that most dogs will really play by themselves too much - maybe they might get to doing things like digging but not so much playing with toys for example. At least the ones we have had were not too much into that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good luck,,mine don't like playing "alone" ,,Masi can amuse herself in the house sometimes or play with her kitty buddy, but outside, forget it, it's all about being "involved"..The aussies the same..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Playing alone means getting into trouble. I would not put my dog out on a long line unattended and expect them to keep occupied without getting hurt or digging, barking or becoming bored so creating a circle of dust in the yard. 
My dogs want to be with me or each other if I'm not available, but I never leave them unattended outside.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I think in a smaller fenced in yard it would be unlikely a dog will just play all alone. I live on many acres, dex is allowed to roam on only a few where I can always see or hear (he wears a bear bell!lol) him. He will entertain himself daily by swimming, wading in the lake, exploring, chasing dragon flies and butterflies, chewing on sticks etc....but truly it's the exception, not the rule....and it isn't all the time, about half the time we spend outside we are playing together. Like Diane said, it's all about being involved for them; GSD's as a breed are known for that.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We've got 8 acres and right now Stosh at 7 mos old, will sit against the glass door to the deck looking in like 'come on out and play'. They do goof off a lot by themselves chasing moths, dragonflies, chewing sticks, wading in the creek and lake, but by far they prefer someone out there with them. If I leave them out by themselves too long they find trouble, like attacking the neighbor's new cement donkey statue. They just prefer human interaction. I suggest you leave Max out with a Kong or knuckle bone, something to entertain he and see how long she lasts without you


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Stosh said:


> they find trouble, like attacking the neighbor's new cement donkey statue.


:rofl:

I could comment.....but really, I don't think it's necessary!!!lol


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Did I mention that they discovered this new addition to the neighbor's yard at 6 am last Sunday? So much for having them out playing on their own...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Can't say I've ever seen dogs play alone very much. When they do, it usually involves destroying or breaking things.


----------



## marcelo (Jul 6, 2010)

Halo use to eat previous neighbor's chickens when left alone. That's the reason he had to be re-homed. Good for his new family with fenced 1/2 acre yard in the suburbs and no chickens in the neighborhood.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> I would like to get her to play independently for a little bit without us out there with her. How do I get her to go to the fenced area and play/roam alone?
> 
> I've already started putting her outside on a long leash to be by herself to see what she does, she mainly just sits in the grass and listens to the sounds of the birds and cars nearby...should I get toys for her to play with out there? How do I keep her busy?


Dogs are NOT children and can't simply be put into a room (or yard) with toys and expected to amuse themselves and keep themselves busy. 

If you want your dog to get exercise in your back yard, you need to be in your back yard WITH your dog, and engage her with games such as fetch, kicking around a soccer ball, etc.

Most dogs, if they're left to their own devices in a fenced yard will find something to alleviate their boredom - which is what being outside alone is, boring! Among dogs' favorites are escaping the yard, digging holes, and extended barking and howling.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

maybe a jolly ball would help? or any big bouncy balls that can keep their own momentum going...


----------



## Korubell (Apr 6, 2010)

A flat, fenced in area is pretty dull for a dog. What's she supposed to play with? Do you have hills and tunnels for her to climb or scamper through? Do you have knotted ropes dangling from a tree branch for her to tug on? Doe she have squeaky toys? A sand pit or dirt pit for digging in? A bubble machine switched on for 10 mins for her to chase and kill the bubbles? A trough to splash in? Treats or toys frozen into small ice blocks? If you're wanting to see her gamboling like a spring lamb in a meadow, you're going to be needing something that moves, for her to gambol with.


----------



## Korubell (Apr 6, 2010)

Korubell said:


> A flat, fenced in area is pretty dull for a dog. What's she supposed to play with? Do you have hills and tunnels for her to climb or scamper through? Do you have knotted ropes dangling from a tree branch for her to tug on? Doe she have squeaky toys? A sand pit or dirt pit for digging in? A bubble machine switched on for 10 mins for her to chase and kill the bubbles? A trough to splash in? Treats or toys frozen into small ice blocks? If you're wanting to see her gamboling like a spring lamb in a meadow, you're going to be needing something that moves, for her to gambol with.


 
Further thoughts 1: If you're leaving her outside on a 'long leash', it had better have one end firmly attached to something immovable. A long leash left trailing can get caught on something and leave your dog in an unfortunate predicament.

Further thoughts 2: Is there a kennel in this play area so that she may at least feel less vulnerable and exposed? Giving her somewhere to curl up would be nice - and I don't mean one of those dreadful crates.

Further thoughts 3: Give the dog to someone who is prepared to invest the time to educate and entertain it.


----------

